# "Patent Applied For" Hexagon Shaped Jar



## squirrel272 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello All!  I'm new to this forum, so please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place.

 I'm helping my grandma find some information out about some old jars she has.  I will attach a couple of pictures.  The lid is embossed with "Patent Applied For" and the bottles are hexagon in shape.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## squirrel272 (Feb 18, 2004)

2nd picture...


----------



## woody (Feb 19, 2004)

I believe these to be reproduced jars that aren't listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars.
 The color of the jars, light green, don't coincide with the natural color of old glass, aqua.
 Also the fact that they are smooth lip makes me think that it is a newer jar.
 Is there any embossing on the bottom of the jar or on the metal lid????


----------



## squirrel272 (Feb 19, 2004)

My grandma just sent me pictures, I haven't seen them in person.  She said the only markings on them are on the lid.


----------



## woody (Feb 19, 2004)

I believe they are a reproduced fruit jar to be used as a decoration around the house.


----------



## oz-riley (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a jar that is similar to the one pictured, my jar has Harrison Mathias on the base and a threaded jar with glass lid and wire bent to make a thread.
 This one was used by Morton of London and held olives, would date around 1890's.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------

